# Best Meal Schedule for Weight Gain



## squeezablysoft (Apr 28, 2016)

*The intuitive thing is just to eat constantly, more food=more fat. But "Dr. Feeder" (http://askdrfeeder.dyndns.org/htgf.html) seems to think one huge meal a day is best: "Don't eat too often...always skip breakfast, and even lunch if you can. But when you finally do eat, eat a lot. This will be easy, because you'll be really hungry. Also, your metabolism will have slowed down from your fasting; more of the food will be converted to fat." Anyone have thoughts/personal experiences? BTW, I eat 5 or 6 times a day now, just eating "normally": Breakfast, [morning snack if there will be a long time between breakfast and lunch], lunch, afternoon snack, supper and bedtime snack.*


----------



## squeezablysoft (Apr 28, 2016)

*Also, I used that life expectancy calculator thingy he links to, got 87 years (slightly less than others my age), apparently I can add more years to my life by hitting the bottle again than by taking up exercise. :blink: I also crunched the numbers for where I hope to be after graduation: 4 years older, a college graduate, exercising 1-2 times a month (I plan to make use of the school gym), drinking 2-7 drinks a week (because college), and at 200#s with BMI 37.8 officially well into obesity, and adding all that up my life expectancy will be HIGHER than it is now, 91 years (slightly more than others my age)! :shocked: *


----------



## BigFA (May 4, 2016)

Eating 5 to 6 times a day is the way to go from my standpoint. Three full meals a day and plenty of snacks in between. Finish the day with butter popcorn or a full bowl of ice cream after dinner. Pay attention to calorie counts of each food. If you drink 2 or 3 soft drinks a day that can add 500 to 1,000 calories without even breathing hard. And having wine as often as possible will also help to pack on the pounds. That's the way I steadily gained over 100 lbs. Good luck and keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## Tad (May 4, 2016)

squeezablysoft said:


> *Also, I used that life expectancy calculator thingy he links to, got 87 years (slightly less than others my age), apparently I can add more years to my life by hitting the bottle again than by taking up exercise. :blink: I also crunched the numbers for where I hope to be after graduation: 4 years older, a college graduate, exercising 1-2 times a month (I plan to make use of the school gym), drinking 2-7 drinks a week (because college), and at 200#s with BMI 37.8 officially well into obesity, and adding all that up my life expectancy will be HIGHER than it is now, 91 years (slightly more than others my age)! :shocked: *



Have you tried putting in all your current stats, but four years older, and seen how that compared? The slight chance of dying at a young age can have a non-trivial impact in overall life expectancy (i.e. if you have lived to reach 50, your expected lifespan is longer (total, not remaining) than when you were 20).


----------



## MattB (May 4, 2016)

If I may interject...

A couple of years ago, I was training for running some 5k races. While I wasn't trying to lose weight, the running I was doing pretty much dictated it. Anyhoo...I was using a phone app (My Fitness Pal?) to input activity etc...and although I'm sure it's primarily used for losing weight, you CAN set the 'goal weight' setting as higher than your current weight. It would then adjust your recommended daily calorie intake to hit that goal. It has the ability to look up common foods (including fast foods) and the corresponding caloric values as well.

Just saying.


----------



## balletguy (May 4, 2016)

I always thought a large meal right before uou go to bed was good for gain.


----------



## squeezablysoft (May 4, 2016)

balletguy said:


> I always thought a large meal right before uou go to bed was good for gain.



*Undoubtedly this is true, the question is whether fasting the rest of the day is helpful. I would think for someone starting out who isn't used to consuming mass quantities yet, it would be difficult to cram a whole gainer's day's worth of calories into 1 meal. And I'm not sure if the amount of gain gleaned from the slower metabolism from putting ones body into starvation mode all day is enough to make up for this or not. Also, I just don't like being hungry, lol. I mean, I like when they talk about how hungry a character is in the weight gain stories, and thinking of myself as a person with a huge appetite who is always hungry is a turn-on too, but I hate the actual physical sensation of hunger. I get shaky and my muscles (especially my thighs) ache and I feel like a wilted flower with barely enough energy to even sit up straight. I can even get nauseated from getting too hungry, as backwards as that sounds.*


----------



## bullsman812000 (Sep 2, 2016)

Sumo wrestling is a sport where size matters what they do is eat two large meal a day to gain. Think about it to speed up you metabolize eat 6 small meal a day so slowing it down you would eat less often and eatting 2 large meals the calorie overload your body will turn the extra calories to fat. Then add that your female the estrogen hormone on top of that you'll be growing some beautiful rolls of fat in no time sweetie.


----------

